# Applet liest Datei nicht neu ein (nur online)



## Jonnsn (3. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

Bei meinem Applet (Live-Ticker) funktioniert lokal alles - Eine Datei wird per InputStream ausgelesen und die Zeilen auf unterschiedliche Weise verwendet. Wenn diese Datei verändert wird, werden die aktualisierten Daten ausgelesen und entsprechend neu angezeigt bzw. angehängt.
Wenn ich das Applet aber hochlade wird die Datei einmal ausgelesen - jedes weitere mal ist das Applet jedoch fest davon überzeugt (ich lasse mir jede zeile mit System.out.print zur Kontrolle ausgeben), dass sich die datei nicht geändert hat (obwohl bspw sogar zeilen hinzukamen).
Das auslesen geht folgendermaßen (gekürzt, try & catch sind ausgelassen):

```
InputStream file = null;
URL url = null;
url = new URL(pfad);
file = url.openStream();
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(file));
while(aktZeile != null){
    aktZeile = br.readline();
    // Verwendung der zeilen ...
   // [...]
}
br.close();
```

Wie gesagt - lokal hauts hin.
Woran kann es liegen dass es online nicht klappt?!  :###  :bahnhof:


----------



## Comp-Freak (4. Jul 2007)

Hauts lockal nur mit einem Applet-Viewer Hin?


----------



## Jonnsn (4. Jul 2007)

hmmm also lokal in einer html-Seite hab ich (noch) nicht versucht - aber mit dem Applet Viewer hauts hin - ja


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2007)

Guck mal in die Java-Console, gibts da Ausgaben?


----------



## Jonnsn (4. Jul 2007)

Da ist der Ticker - allerdings ist wenn ihr ihn anschaut natürlich die Datei wirklich immer die selbe.
Ausgaben in der Java konsole gibts keine außer die die ich selber ausgeben lasse...

Edit: oh im moment gibts ein Problem mit dem Tokenizer - da hab ich was an der Datei geändert ohne alles neu hochzuladen... ändere ich gleich
Edit 2: so geht wieder...

awas auffällt ist auch dass der Timer mit:

```
refresh.schedule(new Task(),pause, pause);
```
und

```
class Task extends TimerTask {
       public void run() {
           fileConnect();
           repaint();
       }
   }
```
wobei pause ein int von 6000 ist, nicht in diesem Abstand aktualisiert - lokal wartet er länger, aber online macht er es etwa alle 5 sec. wie in der Konsole zu erkennen ist.

Die config datei ist übrigens diese hier

edit 3: ach und damits einfacher wird - hoffe ich - 
der komplette Quelltext des Applets


----------



## Jonnsn (8. Jul 2007)

wenn ich nochmal sanft um AUfmerksamkeit bitten dürfte - habe ja nun so ziemlich alles bereitsgestellt was ich kann


----------



## Jonnsn (18. Jul 2007)

ich hab in der zwischenzeit nochmal so viel gesucht gelesen und versucht .....
ich kriegs einfach ned hin
also versuch ich noch ein letztes mal hier um Hilfe zu schreien


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2007)

Ups, du hast ja schon 3 Postings abgesetzt. Ich hab das gar nicht mitbekommen.
Ich guck mir dein Problem mal heute Abend an, vielleicht können wir das dann zu einem glücklichen Ende führen.


----------



## Jonnsn (18. Jul 2007)

wäre super  VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## Jonnsn (21. Jul 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich guck mir dein Problem mal heute Abend an, vielleicht können wir das dann zu einem glücklichen Ende führen.



ob das nach den Flitterwochen noch gilt ?!    ... eilen tuts zum Glück nicht 8)


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2007)

Hmm, Klar. Aber ich hab den Mund doch wohl etwas zu voll genommen.  Da war und ist noch einiges zu erledigen - der Hochzeit wegen. Aber ich verspreche dir, dass ich mir das in den nächsten zwei Tagen anschaue.


----------



## Jonnsn (21. Jul 2007)

Hey kein Problem ;-)
ist doch klar, dass du da viel am Hut hattest und vor allem wichtigere Dinge. Und wie gesagt es eilt auch nicht!!! also lass dir Zeit, aber auf jeden Fall mal vielen Dank dir dass du dich darum kümmern willst!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2007)

OK, Problem erfasst. Aber noch keine Lösung...
Zufällig brauche ich eine ähnliche Funktion für ein Applet, welches ich gerade schreibe. Mal sehen, ob ich auch da hängen bleibe.


----------



## Jonnsn (23. Jul 2007)

So was ist denn das Problem?


----------



## Jonnsn (25. Jul 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK, Problem erfasst. Aber noch keine Lösung...


?


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2007)

Jonnsn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So was ist denn das Problem?


Ich dachte, du brauchst nicht noch jemanden, der dein Problem findet, das solltest du doch alleine wissen.  :wink: 
Ich muss mich mal in einer freien Minute an das Applet setzen. Keine Ahnung, wann ich mal die Zeit finde.


----------



## Jonnsn (25. Jul 2007)

achso ich dachte du weisst schon konkret (d.h. am Code) was das problem ist    und hast nur noch keine lösung dafür...

Dann ist alles klar. ich hab Zeit ;-)


----------

